# Australian Aquascaping forum (URL Updated)



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

I have never see is a forum that brand spanken new. 
Oh yea i joined but can't log on to pop the ballon.
Ivano


----------



## vwboy53 (Mar 31, 2005)

Is this still running? I cant load the site at all.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

I know :-( sorry about that... it seems that the server i signed up with is either no longer available or temporarily down... :-(

i hope to get it back up and running soon, either on the same server (hope it gets back on line) or on another one...

shall let you guys know...


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi again. 

Found out that the server which hosts the forum is unavailable until further notice.

In the meantime, please register at Aquascapes Australia.

You will notice that the forum is very bare. I am open to suggestions.

I am really sorry for the inconvenience.

I hope to see you there!

Jhosie


----------



## vwboy53 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Cool, hope some more aussies register!


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

hope so too. i hope those who were registered before re-register.


----------



## enigmatic (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi jho51e,

I was just wondering if you were still doing this site?

I can access your blog but not the other link that you have.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

It's gone again


----------



## khemo (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm pretty new to aquascaping too. I've been looking for an australian plant forum for ages and haven't found one thus far. I will definitely register for sure but the link isn't working for me  

cheers


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

duck is right, it is gone again... biggest apologies from me... i have found a replacement which i hope would fare much better... it is a little different from the previous one... please do browse and feel free to register...

http://aquascapes.bryght.net/


----------



## enigmatic (Nov 8, 2005)

jho51e said:


> please do browse and feel free to register...
> 
> http://aquascapes.bryght.net/


I've registered but can't log in with the password I've been sent. Doesn't recognise user name/password


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

enigmatic said:


> I've registered but can't log in with the password I've been sent. Doesn't recognise user name/password


It should be ok now just needed to be enabled on the admin side. sorry for the delay...


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

Also this site is a little different from these forums... it is more community like... each person who registers have the ability to:

post a blog (as part of their personal blog)
an image in the image library
contribute pages to a book
post topics and comments (replies to topics) in the forum
share web links
share stories (articles)
there is even a calendar feature where events can be added

Please feel free to explore and register. After you register, your membership will need to be activated before you are able to log in. A notice will be sent.


----------



## enigmatic (Nov 8, 2005)

jho51e said:


> It should be ok now just needed to be enabled on the admin side. sorry for the delay...


Sorry, hadn't subscribed to thread so missed this.

Will give it a go, just need to find my registration email now :icon_bigg


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

This one is back
http://18.freebb.com/index.php?freebb=aquascapes&sid=956e1cf9e83ca6ec73b4aa0e4c733081


----------



## jho51e (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry duck, looks like it is out again so I won't try and revive it anymore.

However, a much better one is in its place: http://aquascapes.bryght.net/


----------



## ChrisCummins (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice site, I always try my best to support new and upcoming forums, I know how hard it is to get forums off the ground! 

It seems a great site, I've signed up just as courtesy. If someone has taken the time to create a site, theres no point wasting the resource! 

Let me know if theres anything I can do to help.

Thanks,
Chris


----------

